# Difficulty removinG driver bucket seat in 67 GTO



## Mathew Sokos (Sep 6, 2016)

Was out today trying to remove the drivers side bucket seat and took forever to loosen bolts. Front were'nt as bad but had a hard time reaching the back.Any suggestions for easier way and best tools to use.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Mathew Sokos said:


> Was out today trying to remove the drivers side bucket seat and took forever to loosen bolts. Front were'nt as bad but had a hard time reaching the back.Any suggestions for easier way and best tools to use.


Slide the seat all the way forward on the track. This should expose the bolts to make it very easy to unbolt. A ratchet, a good 6-point socket, and wrench was all I used to undue my bolts. If they are a little rusty, you can put something like PB Blaster or Marvel Mystery Oil on them and let it sit a few minutes to soak in before undoing.


----------

